# Migration Bootcamp vers Parallels Desktop



## YSG (5 Septembre 2019)

Bonsoir,

J'ai une partition Bootcamp sur mon MBP que j'utilise aussi avec Parallels Desktop. Maintenant je voudrais migrer la partition Bootcamp en partition Machine Virtuelle (puis supprimer la partition Bootcamp pour ne conserver qu'une machine virtuelle ex-Bootcamp avec Parallels Desktop.

Comment effectuer cette migration que Parallels Desktop m'avait proposé initialement mais ne me propose plus? Par la suite je pourrai modifier la taille de la partition dans Parallels Desktop de cette ex-Bootcamp?

Merci.


----------

